# Quiero conectar una bombilla de 110v a 220v alterna que debo hacer



## David171021 (Jun 13, 2009)

Buenas tardes
quiero conectar una bombilla de 110v a 220v alterna que debo hacer.


----------



## DJ DRACO (Jun 13, 2009)

utilizar un resistor en serie que consuma el voltaje q sobra.

si utilizas la ley de ohm tendrás el resultado.

Ur[V] = I[A] x R[ohm]

I[A] = P[W] / 110[V] supongamos que es de 100[W]

110[V] = 0.91[A] x R  ==>  R = 110[V] / 0.91[A] = 120.9[ohm]

saludos.


----------



## pepechip (Jun 13, 2009)

si pones 2 bombilas de 110 v en serie, las puedes conectar a 220v.
tambien puedes ponerle en serie un diodo rectificador, que te aguante la intensidad que necesita la bombilla


----------



## electrodan (Jun 13, 2009)

Limitar la corriente que pase por ella, con un resistor. No me refiero a las resistencias que te venden en la casa de electrónica, me refiero a ponerle otro en serie.


----------



## marcial741 (Jun 13, 2009)

puedes conectar un dimmer y controlar el voltage a 110 voltios


----------



## Cacho (Jun 13, 2009)

De usar una resistencia, la potencia que se disipará en ella será igual a la de la lámpara (Watt más, Watt menos).
Si alguien no me lo cree, a hacer cuentas se ha dicho:
Según calculó Draco más arriba, R será, redondeando, 120Ω, e I será 0,91A.
La potencia P será I²*R, de donde P=99,372W.

Así, una lámpara de 25W consumirá 50W (foco+resistencia). No es negocio por el lado del consumo.
Un foco chico tendrá los 25W de antes, entonces habra que usar resistencias de 25W (trabajando al límite) o algo con por lo menos 30W de potencia. No es barato. Otra vez no es negocio.

Lo más interesante será, en mi opinión, usar dos en serie como dijo Pepechip o poner un transformador a 110V, en ese orden.
La idea del dimmer está buena, pero me gusta más el transformador.
Y más interesante que cualquiera de las anteriores es comprar un foquito de 220V.
¿Tenés alguna razón por la que tengas que usar ese foco de 110V y no otro?

Saludos


----------



## electrodan (Jun 13, 2009)

Eso digo, lo de poner otro bombillo en serie. La potencia disipada en una resistencia sería infernal.


----------



## Cacho (Jun 13, 2009)

Cacho dijo:
			
		

> Lo más interesante será, en mi opinión, usar dos en serie como dijo Pepechip...


y confirmó Electrodan  

(Perdón por la omisión)

Saludos


----------



## Fogonazo (Jun 13, 2009)

Existen en el mercado unos dimmer (adaptadores de tensión) pre-ajustados a 110VCA, se emplean para alimentar pequeños elctrodomèsticos con motor tipo universal de 110VCA desde la linea de 220VCA, pueden funcionar en tu caso para alimentar la làmpara.
Otra opción es directamente intercalar un diodo en serie con la lámpara, en este caso la tensión sobre esta serà de 110V


----------



## Fortivo (Jun 13, 2009)

Hola chicos,?¿ no te sale mas barato comprar una lampara de 220v ?¿

bueno una opcion que yo doy que si vas a usar 100w, compras 2 de 50w y las pones en serie , como a comentado electrodan pero variando los w para que no te exedas 

un saludo.


----------



## ale1.0 (Jun 13, 2009)

otra opcion: conectale en serie un diodo -1000V 1 Amp,por ej-Como se va a aprovechar solo la mitad del ciclo ya sea en 50 o 60 HZ, la lampara prende  practicamente como si estuviera alimentada en 220. Si tuviera un electrolitico a la salida del diodo, la cosa cambia, porque el voltaje se eleva , y estarias obteniendo corriente continua, a un voltaje mucho mayor, quemando la lampara. 
Yo uso este sistema con los soldadores - solo los que tienen resistencia-para reducir temperatura en soldadores de 60 watts, por ej. No se puede usar este sistema con circuitos donde intervengan transformadores.


----------



## fernandob (Jun 13, 2009)

Fortivo dijo:
			
		

> Hola chicos,?¿ no te sale mas barato comprar una lampara de 220v ?¿
> 
> un saludo.



de lejos lo mas sabio, aunque lo de 2 en serie es mas que correcto.

lo del dimmmer o el diodo sirve pero acorta la vida util , por eso de el pico de enecendido , valor maximo y todas esas pavadas que no perdonan .


----------



## Fogonazo (Jun 14, 2009)

Fogonazo dijo:
			
		

> .......otra opción es directamente intercalar un diodo en serie con la lámpara, en este caso la tensión sobre esta sera de 110V



Yo no se para que escribo


----------



## fernandob (Jun 14, 2009)

por que pones eso ?
no digo que este mal, solo marco que "me parece" que acortara la vida util..........un poco .
con las curvas muestro la diferencia...........
no es lo mismo para una cara que esta acostumbrada a recibir cachetazos suaves continuos que le cambiemos la cosa:
reciba un cachetazo el doble de fuerte y luego nada......otro cachetazo el doble d efuerte y luego nada.........y asi .......  
me parece.

todo eso de la deteccion de cruce por cero, de el precalentqamiento de filamento nos apunta a que la lampara debe estar en armonia con su yin y yang 
(ying teta positiva, yang teta negatica) 

por eso me parece que la unica es lo de 2 en serie, las otras andaran pero no lo haran con la armonia del universo .  

te mando un abrazo y segui escribiendo , sos mi cerebro!


----------



## elaficionado (Jun 14, 2009)

Hola.
Como ya te han dicho, pon un diodo en serie con el foco o bombilla, sobre la vida útil no te preocupes.
Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 14, 2009)

Se olvidaron del capacitor en serie che !   
No disipa , no gasta , prolonga su vida útil . . .  hasta que el capacitor se ponga en corto y a la mer la lamparita   

Suerte !


----------



## electrodan (Jun 14, 2009)

Me parece que le va a salir mas barato otra lampara que cualquiera de las soluciones aquí propuestas...
PS: Me mató lo de la "armonía con el universo".


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Jun 14, 2009)

fernandob dijo:
			
		

> no es lo mismo para una cara que esta acostumbrada a recibir cachetazos suaves continuos que le cambiemos la cosa:
> reciba un cachetazo el doble de fuerte y luego nada......otro cachetazo el doble d efuerte y luego nada.........y asi .......
> me parece.



jajjajaja, muuuy buen ejemplo, pero en el mensaje de los graficos me perdi con lo de las tetas, asi que no se que dijiste, jeje

saludos


----------



## Jalvarmo (May 15, 2021)

Compre por Internet desde chile unos focos led parlantes jbl (sengled), acá en chile el voltaje es de 220v por o que pensava em como conectarlos en serie o usar un diodo para electrodomésticos de 110v


----------



## DJ T3 (May 15, 2021)

Para cosas resistivas y de igual consumo, no pasa nada en ponerlo en serie, pero cuando hablamos de electronica, ya no es lo mismo.
Utiliza un autotrasformador para cada aparato, o si te da la capacidad, para un par.
Por las dudas, mira el rango de tensiones y frecuencias que soporta los aparatos, quizas puedas conectarlos directamente


----------



## Andrxx (May 15, 2021)

DJ T3 dijo:


> Para cosas resistivas y de igual consumo, no pasa nada en ponerlo en serie, pero cuando hablamos de electronica, ya no es lo mismo.
> Utiliza un autotrasformador para cada aparato, o si te da la capacidad, para un par.
> Por las dudas, mira el rango de tensiones y frecuencias que soporta los aparatos, quizas puedas conectarlos directamente


Un autotransformador es la mejor solución, en España eran muy comunes ya que hasta no hace mucho había viviendas que funcionaban a 125 V y otras a 220 V, ahora estamos en 230 V como tensión normalizada.


----------

